# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  ενισχυτησ σηματος Blueway Ultraspeed BT-N9500

## chronogramma

πηρα προσφατα αυτον τον ασυρματο ενισχυτη σηματος  αλλα δεν γραφει οδηγιες  ,συνδεω  πρωτα τους drivers και μετα συνδεω το μηχανημα ? ετσι υπεθεσα και ετσι το εκανα . 
ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΑ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ , ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΕ . ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΩ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟ . 
μου βγαζει αυτα

 WBR-3601

ΙΣΧΥΣ ΣΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΣ 

ΤΥΠΟΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ – ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ 

ΤΥΠΟΣ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΗΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗΣ 802,11,G

SSID WBR-306 

μαλλον τα εκανα π.....α ε ? 

οχι οτι το χρειαζομαι το ασυρματο αλλα μια που το πηρα να μην το συνδεσω ? αλλα φοβαμαι επειδη γραφει χωρις ασφαλεια , μηπωσ μου κλεβουν δεδομενα

----------


## susbky

Φίλε μου κ γω ψάχνομαι για ενισχυτή σήματος! Αν έχω τέτοια προβλήματα όπως εσυ καλύτερα να δοκιμάσω κάτι άλλο! Πάντως αν έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάτι καλό για επαγγελματική χρήση(ξενοδοχείο) παρακαλω να μου πεις  :Smile:

----------

